# First time for rifle/firearm season



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

The middle daughter (17f) got the bug for hunting this dove season. Now, she is hard to keep from jumping on the next season. Opening day for deer firearm season tomorrow and she is dialed in:











Wish her luck.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Awesome! Good luck to her!


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

BTW, since my oldest daughter divorced her dopey man bun type husband, and met a normal guy, she has been hunting and fishing like a fiend.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

67drake said:


> BTW, since my oldest daughter divorced her dopey man bun type husband, and met a normal guy, she has been hunting and fishing like a fiend.


Soy boys are toxic. Glad she came to her senses.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

The ageless .270. Good to see. Have two daughters that hunt. It is my strong belief that women getting involved in the outdoors has been the BEST thing to happen, and keep the outdoor pursuits alive and well. Awesome to see.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

.270 is the best caliber around.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm the only one I know near me that uses the .270.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GTX63 said:


> I'm the only one I know near me that uses the .270.


Here I thought I lived in a messed up county. Apparently, we are quite civilized compared to your area.....


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Civilized is such a misunderstood word.
No one wants to shoot my Savage 110 either. The bolt is on the wrong side they say. Well, I've been chucking shells into my face my whole life and they don't hear me complaining.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

GTX63 said:


> Civilized is such a misunderstood word.
> No one wants to shoot my Savage 110 either. The bolt is on the wrong side they say. Well, I've been chucking shells into my face my whole life and they don't hear me complaining.


So it’s left handed? What caliber? Might be interested in buying actually.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Not for sale but thanks anyway. I wanted a bolt action in 270 for lefties for many years. Now it is mostly a safe queen and probably my least used rifle but it is good to know it is there when I might need to reach out and touch something.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I’m a lefty, and have been looking for a left handed Wingmaster in 12GA for years. It’s not something I HAVE to have, but if I saw a used one I’d buy it. I actually had one in my hands at a gun show years back, I put it down to look at the rest of the table, and someone snapped it up! Now it’s “the one that got away “, so I’m obsessed with finding another. 
Id always consider buying any lefty guns/rifles


----------



## Griz375 (Feb 27, 2021)

oldasrocks said:


> .270 is the best caliber around.


A truly great calibre but "the best"?

Sorry - 30-06; projectiles going from 100g to 220 and the variety of powders make it a better candidate for"best" particularly if you roll your own.

Of course if that's true, why do I own so many other calibres?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

That is the thing, with me. .270 is my preferred cartridge for long range. Obviously not for everyone. I also like 308 and 6.5, however, I limit myself to about 5 calibers for all my firearms. I'd prefer to have quantity over variety.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

My wife doesn't hunt any more, but she still shoots. It is good to see that there are some real women left in the world.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

67drake said:


> BTW, since my oldest daughter divorced her dopey man bun type husband, and met a normal guy, she has been hunting and fishing like a fiend.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Griz375 said:


> A truly great calibre but "the best"?
> 
> Sorry - 30-06; projectiles going from 100g to 220 and the variety of powders make it a better candidate for"best" particularly if you roll your own.
> 
> Of course if that's true, why do I own so many other calibres?


When you say ,"roll your own" it could refer to making your own cigarettes or making a doobie. Probably shouldn't mix the second one with shooting.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 27, 2021)

The line-up in the 30.06 magazine starts with a pair of 160 grain bronze points, then a pair of run-of-the-mill 150 grain core-loks and then a 220 grain brush cutter for those Hail Mary shots. 95% of the time, the bronze points start and finish the job but I have had to empty the magazine on at least one occasion when the 220 grain saved the day even after going through a small tree on the way. Congrats on introducing your daughter to hunting and spending time on the bench to get her used to the firearm and the recoil.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Vixen said:


> The line-up in the 30.06 magazine starts with a pair of 160 grain bronze points, then a pair of run-of-the-mill 150 grain core-loks and then a 220 grain brush cutter for those Hail Mary shots. 95% of the time, the bronze points start and finish the job but I have had to empty the magazine on at least one occasion when the 220 grain saved the day even after going through a small tree on the way. Congrats on introducing your daughter to hunting and spending time on the bench to get her used to the firearm and the recoil.


that really is not a good idea 

go shoot groups 3-5 of each at 200 and see where each one groups , your likely to be in different places , if you have one that works just load up with that.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 27, 2021)

To each her own I guess. *IF *you have the misfortune to miss the target with that first perfect bronze point; then as Pappy used to say, “There’s a lot of hot air around a buck when he’s leaving the country,” you *will *need to do whatever is necessary to kill him. The extra rounds play different roles, like different tools in the same box. Yes, the 220 grain brush cutter falls like a rock compared to the bronze point, but I know which tool I’ve chambered and am thoroughly familar with their ballistics. YMMV.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

just got home from deer camp tonight 
son shot 2 , I really didn't have freezer space right now for any more 

I was mentoring my cousins son , had some great shots Saturday morning , but he just isn't a confident shot and didn't realize that was as good as they get 
had a doe at about 30 yards just standing there for way longer than I expected her to as she is standing there in run 5 more doe and a nice buck and I showed tremendous restraint in not shooting the buck and continuing to try and coach him through shooting that doe.

that buck got to about 70 yards. looked right at us froze I was lined up for the shot whispering to him "take her , take her" he didn't. that buck saw us and trotted off with 4 of the other does and that first doe was still standing there feeding for what seemed like a eternity but was probably a minute.
I was waiting for him to shoot before I did , I worked all weekend to get him a deer but he needs more confidence shooting first.

real life shots don't look like the hunters ed book 

any way you can pass a bullet between the front legs is basically good enough front of one shoulder to back of the other or strait through both shoulders , just ahead of the shoulders the all work do it and do it fast , real ground hunting doesn't look like the TV shows we have to be wearing >50% orange 

she had her head down looking away from us feeding, I was trying to tell him put it right behind her front leg and it will be good but he was worried about hitting the gut.

the truth is some times you hit the gut , it isn't the end of the world especially if you got lugs at the same time.

means you gut them quick and wash them out good


only shot I fired all weekend was to put down a different cousins deer he spinend , it would try an get up but wasn't bleeding fast enough to expire quickly and it was moving too much for me to want to get in there with a knife so I finished it with my pistol. a nice buck huge body 3x4


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

She passed up good shots on small deer wanting her first to be special. In the meantime, her 12-year old brother got his first:











Bragging rights secured. But, her patience was rewarded an hour later:


----------



## Vixen (Nov 27, 2021)

Wow! That’s a nice buck! Congratulations!


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

High five both of them for me!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

They are both over the moon. Best part for me other than being happy for them, the 17 year old's boyfriend was here and is skinning them and pulling the meat off.....I just knew I was going to be stuck up until the wee hours. Win, win and win.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

This just in……my daughter and her boyfriend didn’t see any deer, but she got her first squirrel!


----------



## Griz375 (Feb 27, 2021)

Nimrod said:


> When you say ,"roll your own" it could refer to making your own cigarettes or making a doobie. Probably shouldn't mix the second one with shooting.


Fairly presumptive.

Perhaps that's your experience/preference but not mine. 

The only thing I mix w/ gun powder is targets and caution.


----------

